# Started Hunter



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

I am sorry, I have never seen or run a UKC test. 
I believe UKC Started is similar to the AKC Junior. Perhaps someone else can chime in here.

Randy


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

UKC Started is admittedly easier than an AKC junior test. Marks are shorter and I don't believe the dogs are required to deliver to hand. BUT READ THE RULE BOOK FIRST!!!!
Fisher has two started legs, received well after he finished his Junior title. It was fun and all but I didn't bother to go get the other two for his title because they were way below what the Junior required so I didn't think it proved anything.
However, UKC tests are a lot of fun and Started is a GREAT place for new folks and new dogs to start out. Best of luck!!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

UKC Started is quite a bit easier than the AKC Junior. The marks are shorter, with more separation. The marks in an AKC Junior will be more technically challenging (longer with multiple cover and terrain changes). The AKC Junior requires delivery of the bird to hand, where started only requires the dog to get the bird across the line.

Which ever venue you choose, read the regulations before entering and ASK the judges any questions you have prior to the start of the test. 

Above all.... 

HAVE FUN!!


----------

